# Had my homebirth!! On Christmas day no less



## katerdid

Oh my gosh, I cannot even begin to tell you how amazing it feels to finally get my homebirth!! It's just unbelievable. To have a horrible and stressful hospital birth the first time around, then to have a normal pregnancy and an amazing birth at home with my second baby. Oh man, I will never get over this high! I'm a freaking rockstar!! 

I had prodomal labor for a week prior, which was a bit torturous to be sure. I was starting to get towards the end of my rope and hubs was getting antsy. 
On Dec 23rd I started loosing bits of my bloody show which was exciting. 

Christmas Eve was uneventful which I was happy for, and I was dragged into seeing the 9:55pm showing of the 2nd Hobbit in Extreme 3d no less! We dropped the toddler off at a babysitter's and hubs and our friend enjoyed a very loud movie with lots of popcorn. 

We got home a little after 1 in the morning and boy was I BEAT! I was so glad to get in bed and was very much looking forward to sleeping in Christmas morning. I snuggled up with my toddler while hubby did set up downstairs. 

At about 1:35am, the toddler had just drifted back to sleep and I was almost there myself, when I felt/heard two strange pops. Instantly I knew. I just knew and I was sooooooo mad! Sure enough, I suddenly felt very very wet and I yelled out to hubby. He bounded up the stairs and stayed with toddler while I rushed downstairs, dripping. Oh yeah, definitely without a doubt, my waters had broken. I grabbed my thickest pad and shoved a wad of toilet paper in between my legs and went back upstairs. We laid down some Chux pads on the bed, I txted my midwife to let her know but that I wasn't having any contractions, and I cuddled my toddler back to sleep once more. He drifted off after 15 mins and I quietly snuck downstairs - holding a chux pad in between my legs this time. I was just gushing!!

Sat on the toilet for a bit, hubby put some Chux pads on the couch and I curled up under a blanket and started to cry. Christmas day, of all days to come, why did she chose Christmas day?!
Suddenly, a big contraction came out of nowhere and hit me like a load of bricks. WHAM! I had never in my life felt one so strong! It lasted over a minute and I knew this was it - no more waiting around, baby was going to be born soon. 

Sitting on the couch did not feel right and hubs moved toys and the table away so I'd have some space. I forced him to vacuum (things we do in labor, eh?) and he laid down the waterproof pad and more chux. Another big contraction hit me and I dropped to the floor, hoping to find some relief in a different position. Hubs raced around me, pulling out the birth supplies and getting things ready. Then he gave me some water and rubbed my back. 5 mins later (at 2:20am) another big one hit and I told him it was notify the midwife time!

I kneeled on the floor and rested my head on the couch when the next one hit me. Hubby rubbed my lower back and held my hand. We stayed like this the entire time. I started moaning loudly and tried to stay calm.

At 2:30am I had an even bigger contraction and started shivering. Something just felt....different and I was getting an intense amount of pressure. I screamed to hubby, "Get her butt over here NOOOOOW!" He called her and thank heavens she was already on her way! I started tensing up because I was so scared to have the baby before she got there. I told Tim this and he told me he could do it, but would really rather my midwife be there to catch our baby haha. 

She arrived about 10-15 mins later I think, I'm not sure on the time because I was a bit busy. I was soooooo relieved to hear her come in - oh it was instant calm. She rubbed my shoulders and I just relaxed. I think she tried to get my blood pressure at one point, and I remember her getting the doppler on me too. But I was off in Labor Land. I stopped tensing and started focusing on pushing all my energy and breath downwards. And boy did that start hurting!! I knew she was coming very soon and I let everyone know haha! 

My body started pushing and I totally went with it, probably a bit too much - but at that point all I could think about just wanting it to be over! I felt her head come out and Audra (my midwife) asked if I wanted to reach down and feel the baby's head. I am pretty sure I shouted "NO! I JUST WANT HER OUT!" but I totally did hold on to her head. Audra told me to do gentle little pushes and I tried...I really did but holy smokes it was so hard not to squeeze as much as possible! 

At 3:17am the rest of her body came out and after a bit of a shocked-in-awe moment, I reached down and scooped her to my chest. I told hubby I needed my shirt off that instant and he helped me out of it. I held my baby close and was just totally fabbergasted. This just happened! I just pushed her out! I did it! Oh my gosh I had my baby!!! How COOL IS THIS RIGHT NOW?!! 

I heard a flurry of movement as they got the couch ready for us. We settled up under a sheet and hubby and I just stared at our new daughter. Seriously, THE BEST THING EVER. Oh man, how awesome. It was just amazing. 

At 3:25am I delivered my placenta which felt really odd, but was a relief to get that out. It stayed in a big bowl (one my mom had had for years and years but passed down to me earlier this summer) until the cord stopped pulsing. Audra took it off for inspection and prep for encapsulation, and hubby and I enjoyed out newest family member. She weighed 7lbs on the dot and was 20 inches long, healthy and perfect in every way. 

And did I mention? My toddler slept the whole time! We would hear a rustle every once in a while on the monitor but he didn't wake up til around the time the midwife was leaving. Hubs was able to go up and settle him so toddler didn't see his new sister until Christmas morning (although at that time, his new train was more exciting than baby).


----------



## Reidfidleir

Massive congratulations to you!!! And what a short labor! I guess you body was done preparing haha. The high is just amazing. I felt like I was floating for two weeks after and I still am so happy and proud. So happy you got your positive homebirth. Yay you!!! Now you got to put homebirth achiever on your siggy!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

lovely story to read, congratulations hun :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congratulations. Lovely Xmas present


----------



## redlemonade

Fantastic story! Congrats!


----------



## ShadowRat

What a wonderful story, thanks for sharing! :)


----------



## OrthoChick

Awesome story, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Dubibump

Brilliant story, thanks so much for sharing xx


----------



## MindUtopia

Such a wonderful story! Congrats! Happy babymooning!


----------



## Claralee

Loved reading your story, thanks and congrats x


----------



## GH081012

wow! Conggrats on your new baby girl.


----------



## Cuddle4

Congratulations! Great story! Maybe it's the hormones but there were plenti of waterworks here. Had to hide them from my coworkers. lol I am having/planning a water birth and I pray that my labor goes as well as yours!


----------

